# Der Whopper für den großen Hunger!



## Muli (4 Juni 2006)

Da läuft mir als Burger-Fan ja wahrlich das Wasser im Munde zusammen! 
Davon bestelle ich mir erstmal zwei Stück und ne Apfeltasche 



​


----------



## Guardian (6 Juni 2006)

Hmmm und wo is der Salat oder die Gurkenscheibe???


----------



## Driver (6 Juni 2006)

mal von der maulsperre ganz zu schweigen


----------



## icks-Tina (14 Juni 2006)

würd ich auch gern mal dran knabbern...LOL


----------



## Holger (3 Aug. 2006)

Nicht schlecht, nur etwas unhandlich


----------



## superschrauber (10 Aug. 2006)

das Ding ist ja was für den hohlen Zahn! 
PS:von Godzilla


----------

